# Problème pour mettre un fichier .mov sur une clé USB



## Dead head (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour.

Je suis étonné de ne pouvoir copier un film (fichier .mov) pesant 6,5 Go sur une clef USB qui contient 31,36 Go d'espace libre. Quand je veux le copier (par glisser-déposer ou par copier-coller), j'obtiens le message suivant :







Je peux copier sur la clef des fichiers .mov de plus petite taille (2,99 Go, par exemple).

La clef est neuve. Sur une autre clef, de 16 Go, j'obtiens le même résultat.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## edd72 (25 Juillet 2012)

Quel est le format de cette clé?

Sans doute du FAT32 si tu ne l'as pas reformaté (ça se confirmerait avec ton autorun.inf typiquement fait pour Windows). Les fabricants aiment bien le FAT32, c'est compatible tout OS... sauf que la taille des fichiers est limitée à 4Go.

Si ta clé est faite pour être utilisée entre Mac, formate là en HFS+ (l'idéal).

Dans le cas contraire, on peut trouver d'autre solution (NTFS avec driver, exFAT...)


----------



## Dead head (25 Juillet 2012)

C'est à tout  fait ça, merci pour tes lumières !

J'ai reformaté la clef en Mac OS étendu journalisé (je n'ai pas su comment le faire en HFS+), et l'ordi est en train de copier le film dedans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2012)

Dead head a dit:


> J'ai reformaté la clef en Mac OS étendu journalisé (je n'ai pas su comment le faire en HFS+)



Comme monsieur Jourdain qui faisait de la prose sans le savoir : Mac OS étendu = HFS+ !


----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour la précision, Pascal 

Problème : maintenant que j'ai mis le film en question sur la clef USB formatée en Mac OS étendu (_alias_ HFS+ ), mon téléviseur ne peut plus la lire (alors qu'il accepte les clefs au format FAT 32).

Est-il possible de mettre, à partir d'un Mac, un film de plus de 4 Go sur une clef et que celle-ci soit ensuite reconnue par un téléviseur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2012)

Dead head a dit:


> Est-il possible de mettre, à partir d'un Mac, un film de plus de 4 Go sur une clef et que celle-ci soit ensuite reconnue par un téléviseur ?



Ce n'est pas possible, ni à partir d'un Mac, ni d'un PC, ni de quoi que ce soit. Le problème ce n'est pas l'ordi, ni la clé, c'est le téléviseur, qui ne sait lire que le FAT32, format qui ne permet pas de stocker un fichier de plus de 4 Go.

La seule solution, dans ton cas : Split & Concat


----------

